# Groundbreaker Deluxe How-To



## brian200001 (Nov 6, 2017)

Hi Everyone -

Not an in-depth tutorial but rather a simple How-To for the new Groundbreaker Deluxe Pneumatic Prop.
(Probably all that you need for those familiar with the classic casa fear tutorial).

This pic below is the Groundbreaker Deluxe which clearly shows the changes and additions:







And here of course is the classic groundbreaker design for comparison:








- Instead of mounting the arms to the wood base with hinges, you will mount the arms to a 2x4. (still using hinges).
- The 2x4 is then mounted to the wood base using hinges. 
- You will then need to add a lever to the hinged 2x4 to attach a 3rd actuator to push and pull the 2x4 to create the torso movement.
- I found that i also needed to add an L bracket to the lever (not pictured) to reinforce the lever.
- There are a few particular items to plan and care for regarding the placement and routing of air hoses and wires. Nothing too bad, its just that the torso movement requires that there is extra slack and that things dont get caught under the 2x4 as it goes up and comes down.
- There is also a little extra work involved when creating a body cavity to fill out the shirt. Since the torso moves back and forth and also with the moving arms, the body has to bend and shift and go back into its proper place. I used a simple floating spine and ribs using a foam noodle and bendable tubing. (I will upload more pics shortly).

And here is the Groundbreaker Deluxe in action:
https://youtu.be/Tw_cboy_POQ

More pics and a full how to video to come if you think it would be helpful.

Happy Haunting, Brian


----------

